# fancy sharkbites?



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Has anyone used any of these ? Pretty big company pushing these http://www.victaulic.com/en/products-services/products/pl300-sl-ball-valve/


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Big company, bad link.:laughing:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

link is working

heres another one you can try

http://www.victaulic.com/en/busines...ce-as-fast-as-sweat-and-20-faster-than-press/


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Site Error: Unable to Load Site Preferences; No Preferences Found


Thats the message I got when I click the link


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

justme said:


> Has anyone used any of these ? Pretty big company pushing these http://www.victaulic.com/en/products-services/products/pl300-sl-ball-valve/


Looks like them gator bites sold at blowes

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

They look very simular to Lowes Gatorbites.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Looks like them gator bites sold at blowes
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty





easttexasplumb said:


> They look very simular to Lowes Gatorbites.


Lol we both said it at the same time

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I love the way handihacks carry in their plumbing pieces and stick them in a Gatorbite....

Only to find out when a gator bites it doesn't let go....:laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

so these fitting don't have the releasing sleeve?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

GatorBites don't...

I don't know about the ones linked...
They look like the GatorBites, but I wasn't going to sign up on their website for more information...


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

No release sleeve and are only good for cooper.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Used hundreds of them on the glycol side of the stacked vertical heat pumps in a 54 story highrise a few years ago.

They are all concealed, and I think they are STILL chasing pink leaks around that hotel...


----------

